# mas potencia en un TDA2040



## xiober (Mar 9, 2007)

Es posible agregar mas potencia usando transistores a un amplificar de audio como el TDA2040? Saludos


----------



## HernanSantaFe (Mar 13, 2007)

Capo! Creo que la solucion a tu problema esta en el Datasheet del tda 2030a que encontras en esta pagina (el de ST)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2030.shtml

Basicamente los integrados son iguales, solo que el tuyo necesita mas voltaje de alimentacion, vas a tener que revisar eso, pero por lo demas te sirve.
Igual te digo lo mismo que dije en otros threads, los tda andan muy bien pero para MUCHA potencia no son gran cosa porque distorsionan mucho. Si queres trabajar con mucha potencia, te recomiendo o bien que armes algo usando integrados STK, o que mejor aun, algo con transistores, usando fets.
Espero que te halla servido, ah! me olvidaba, tambien tenes la opcion de usar 2 tda en paralelo, yo tengo uno de esos armados, y anda lindo, aunque a mucho volumen, como dije, distorsiona, y una cosita, ponele un disipador generoso porque calientan bastante.
Saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

xiober dijo:
			
		

> Es posible agregar mas potencia usando transistores a un amplificar de audio como el TDA2040? Saludos



Hola, mirá este circuito que una vez me recomendó un tipo que andaba en audio, yo no lo armé pero si querés probar sólo te sale unos pesos.

Si alimentás al TDA con +-20V y le hacés esto lo que conseguís es poder bajarle la impedancia de salida a 4 ohms con lo que te daría unos 45WRMS (creo).
Si lo querés bajar a 2 ohms no basta con poner más TIPS en paralelo.

Tenés que tomar la realimentación no de la salida del TDA sino de la salida de los transistores.

La realimentación del TDA "debería" corregir la distorción de cruce por cero que hacen los transistores puestos así nomás.

Suerte y hasta que no salga humo no bajes el volumen!!!


----------



## HernanSantaFe (Mar 28, 2007)

Ojo con lo que caliente el integrado usandolo asi!! especialmente en 2ohms, va a calentar horrores!


----------



## xiober (Mar 28, 2007)

GRACIAS por responder
Las resistencias de realimentacion irian antes o despues de los transistores?, ademas no se si estare equivocado pero creo que los valores de estas resistencias cambian, como calculo los valores para las nuevas resistencias? estoy usando un  TDA2040


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 29, 2007)

xiober dijo:
			
		

> GRACIAS por responder
> Las resistencias de realimentacion irian antes o despues de los transistores?, ademas no se si estare equivocado pero creo que los valores de estas resistencias cambian, como calculo los valores para las nuevas resistencias? estoy usando un  TDA2040



Las resistencias de la realimentación la tomás después de los TIPs y quedan iguales porque la ganancia de tension es la misma, solo le cambia la corriente de salida


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 29, 2007)

AH!, y el TDA acá va a calentar menos de lo normal, los que calientan ahora son los TIPs, ojo con ese detalle


----------



## xiober (Mar 29, 2007)

muchas gracias ya entendi el asunto, una ultima pregunta este tipo de circuito tendra algun nombre en especial, me ayudara a seguir con la investigacion...


----------



## HernanSantaFe (Mar 29, 2007)

sisi el amigo Galarza tiene razon, ahi calientan los TIP, para eso es ese circuito, para que los transistores se encarguen de la potencia y no el TDA, asi no calienta tanto


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola, mirá, no creo que esta etapa tenga algún nombre ya que es un circuito demasiado simple y no es muy serio.

Si lo armás después contame qué tal anda para saber. Andar va a andar porque es muy sencillo.

Suerte!


----------



## x_whity_x (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola la verdad me intereso esto
y lo voy a probar 
tengo dos dudas esto en 4 ohms y con los tda2040 en paralelo de cuantos wrms quedaria?
y la otra es de media tonta jaja pero antes de hacer moco los tip tiene  q*UE* ir aislados uno de otro o no?


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola ¿quedaría asi?

Saludos


----------



## Luis Alfaro (Mar 20, 2011)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro. pero si investigas el LM833 en funcion driver te dara una buena idea

te dejo el manual.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

Cual es es el tonto sentido de tomar un CI como el TDA2040, porque mejor no pasar directamente al TDA20, al TDA2052, al TDA2060, o el TDA1514 y tenes casi 50W antes de andar haciendo cosas que desvirtuen le calidade del circuito original y si no utiliza un AO en la entrada como por ejemplo este que esta en el foro y se puede sacar buena potencia, recomiendo leer todo el tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-entrada-av-integrados-salida-transistorizada-48351/


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2011)

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola ¿quedaría asi?
> 
> Saludos



No entiendo para que reabren un tema de hace mas de 6 meses, que no dice nada y deja mas dudas de las que quieren despejar, si desean obtener mas potencia en un solo TDA basta con reforzar la salida con transistores complementarios para que trabajen como amplificadores de corriente, es mas inclusive seria un poco exagerado el usar un TDA2040 para hacer esto, si se toma un LM741 en la misma configuracion con los mismos transistores se obtiene un resultado identico, sin tener que invertir en un TDA que solo haria las funciones de un driver de alto voltaje, igual que el LM, por lo tanto se podria utilizar sendos transistores de refuerzo a la salida del TDA y como resultado se obtendria mayor potencia, pero a riesgo de un mal desempeño porque al conectar el integrado en una configuracion diferente a la original se pierden las protecciones intrinsecas del monolitico.

En este mensaje vi como publicaron una imagen con una posible configuracion del TDA2040 con transistores de refuerzo, pues esa NO es la configuracion que se debe utilizar para reforzar la salida, este monolitico puede proporcionar mas de 20W en la carga, adivinen como quedarian las bases de esos dos transistores, entonces si lo van a reabrir por lo menos procuren investigar un poco mas para no seguir confundiendo al que originalmente pregunto, que por lo visto, tampoco se dio a la tarea de investigar por sus propios medios ni de experimentar algo tan elemental.

No busco herir susectibilidades pero es mejor que antes de plantear un nuevo tema utilicen el buscador del foro,

Saludos.


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 20, 2011)

¿Esta correcto mi esquema?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2011)

rlcapo dijo:


> ¿Esta correcto mi esquema?



No esta correcto, debe guiarse con la conexion a transistores que sugiere el fabricante en el pdf del TDA2030A, estos dos integrados son electricamente compatibles.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Eso esta pésimo, primero, habra distorción en el cruce por 0, obvio es un esquema de quien no tiene la misma noción de electrónica, eso asi no aumenta nada de nada, es algo totalmente inútil, eso no aumenta la potencia, al contrario, lo que si aumenta es la distorción del sonido, poner esos transistores con el objeto de que? que pensas que ganas con eso asi?, porque no estudias un poco como se establece la potencia en audio, podes poner 100 transistores y no vas a aumentar nada de nada, busca información estudia un poco


----------

